# Florida Rail Fair @ Volusia County Fairgrounds



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

Whose going to the 30th Florida Rail Fair at the Volusia County Fairgrounds this Saturday January 9th 2010?

Show opens at 9 AM to 4pm

Look for me in my bright Orange T-shirt. (No it's not a Lionel shirt)

Maybe we can have a MLS get together?

Randy


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

heh my dad lives right down the street in deland lol 

I wont be up there until monday night for our trek to diamondhead 

Andrew


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Years and years ago I drove up for this show and was sorely disappointed in the amount of g gage stuff...I wonder how it has been in recent years...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess i won't make that one as I just returned from FL. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The show typically has several dealers selling G gauge along with a working G gauge layout. Not a lot of used stuff, but I bought a used Aristo Box car and a Bachmann Tank car a couple shows back for $20.00 each. Fair amount of LGB stuff. It is an open show, so HO is by far the largest part of the show, but the HO sales do allow the show to go on. 

Parking is FREE!


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

I went to this show about 3 years ago and found a number of G bargains I had to fetch back here. It was about March that year, I am sorry it is not the same this year when I will be over for Sun n Fun down at Lakeland. 

The other scale bits were interesting as well, I sure lots of us dabbled in the smaller stuff in the past. 

Happy New Year 

Clive


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it was a great show. Quite a lot of G gauge stuff, both new and used. I seen quite a lot of people walking out the door with those bright yellow Aristo Craft boxs. There was also quite a selection of LGB with at least 3 dealers selling tables full of it. My self, I was able to purchase 4 pc of used 5 ft straights for $30.00. I saw three Bachmann flat cars for $15.00 ea and new Aristo Craft gons priced at $35.00 ea. There were two G gauge layouts running also. 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well glade to hear there were a few G scale dealers there. Later RJD


----------

